# Good brands of silicone OIL?



## JLarsen (Nov 2, 2008)

I use CRC Heavy Duty Silicone, and it's dandy n all, but I've felt my friends and it has a wet silicone, most likely silicone oil in it, and it is noticeably smoother, consitent, and it corners better. Does anybody know an ONLINE place where it would be good to get some wet silicone over silicone spray? I don't feel like ordering from puzzleproz because I'm going to use cubelagoon to get it.


----------



## Jhong253 (Nov 5, 2008)

I have something called "shock oil." It's a silicon based OIL used for lubing model cars, remote control cars, and stuff. It works great with the cubes. 
So specifically, what I have is AE Shock Oil (weight) 20. 

I bought mine at a local hobby shop, but here's a site that sells it:
http://hobbypeople.net/prdcls/carspm01.asp


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Nov 5, 2008)

The Cube Lube from Puzzleproz is the same as what Rubiks.com provides. I don't think it is an oil but I could be wrong. It feels more like silicone in a mix of water and wax.


----------



## FrankMorris (Nov 5, 2008)

the rubiks cube lube is actually called shine up which is a furniture polish. funny stuff. there is tons of it in the hotel I work in.


----------



## Rabid (Nov 5, 2008)

I asked for jig-a-loo in Home Depot and got slapped.


----------



## JLarsen (Nov 5, 2008)

jhong253 said:


> I have something called "shock oil." It's a silicon based OIL used for lubing model cars, remote control cars, and stuff. It works great with the cubes.
> So specifically, what I have is AE Shock Oil (weight) 20.
> 
> I bought mine at a local hobby shop, but here's a site that sells it:
> http://hobbypeople.net/prdcls/carspm01.asp



Wow that costs like nothin!


Kal El said:


> the rubiks cube lube is actually called shine up which is a furniture polish. funny stuff. there is tons of it in the hotel I work in.



I bet THAT costs even less! Are you sure about that? Forizzle?


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 6, 2008)

Rabid said:


> I asked for jig-a-loo in Home Depot and got slapped.



Thats why Lowes is better, we have a strict no-slapping-customers policy.


----------



## Jhong253 (Nov 6, 2008)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> jhong253 said:
> 
> 
> > I have something called "shock oil." It's a silicon based OIL used for lubing model cars, remote control cars, and stuff. It works great with the cubes.
> ...



I had both shock oil and the rubik's.com cube lube at one point. The Rubik's Cube lube I think isn't quite as good as shock oil. None of my three cubes -- storebought, rubik's DIY, type D + A core -- worked well with the rubik's lube. But they all turned super fast with the shock oil. And Rubik's cube lube, if you get it from Rubik's.com, the shipping cost is outrageous. I'd say go with shock oil, and try to get it from a local hoppy store if your town has any.


----------



## Tomarse (Nov 6, 2008)

What about the English folk, I've got some stuff from a local manufacturer, but its not amazing, my v cube still turns like crap =/


----------



## danxyoo (Nov 7, 2008)

silicone oil is very bad. it makes the cube go faster yea but it will eat it from the inside now or later. try using water silicone 100% like jig-a-loo. its good


----------



## Jhong253 (Nov 7, 2008)

No I have had mine lubed with the shock oil for a couple years. It's still in excellent condition. And there are couple guys I know that have had their cubes lubed with shock oil MUCH longer than me


----------



## Unknown.soul (Nov 7, 2008)

I should have bought some silicone oil, I was at Hobby Town USA and I forgot when I bought a Rubik's UFO and 5x5


----------



## rachmaninovian (Nov 8, 2008)

silicone oil works very very good on type Cs. my slice Z perm average on that was about 1.4s, while my normal average with my jap speedcubing kit was about 1.55s average.


----------

